# Pokemon Black Community Run



## MentheLapin (Apr 22, 2011)

Haithur, TCoD. I have a proposition for you...

A community run is a runthrough of a Pokemon game during which people give the runner six eggs to use. The runner has no idea what they are until they hatch, and they have to use them in the run. They can't use any outside Pokemon (not even their starter) but may catch others to use as HM slaves if it is impossible to get through the game with the chosen Pokemon.

A Pokemon Black run revolves around beating the Elite Four and 



Spoiler: BW storyline



Ghetsis


 on the first round, at which point the run ends. (If the run were to extend to 



Spoiler: BW postgame



Cynthia and Morimoto


 it would take too long due to the large amount of grinding needed.

So, I was just wondering if anyone would be interest in helping me out with one of these? It'll be documented, of course.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 22, 2011)

I would gladly participate. It sounds like it would be fun.


----------



## Mai (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd give you an egg.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 22, 2011)

Ooh, interesting. I'd like to extend my services as well! With an egg.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been Masuda-ing a couple pokemon, I can get a spare egg.

(If the one I give you happens to hatch shiny then I have the worst luck in the world.)


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll give an egg if you'd like.


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 22, 2011)

I have Also been Masuda-ing and I could spare an egg. I'm in the same boat as RTB.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 22, 2011)

I can get you an egg made.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 22, 2011)

I might contribute an egg.


----------



## Glace (Apr 22, 2011)

I can contribute an egg if you wish.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm in, for sure. :3


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd say I'm in but my DS connectivity's busted.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 22, 2011)

I also have my Japanese White I can restart and maybe do another run like this one, if this gets too big.


----------



## Spatz (Apr 23, 2011)

Maybe...


----------



## Mai (Apr 24, 2011)

RespectTheBlade said:


> I've been Masuda-ing a couple pokemon, I can get a spare egg.
> 
> (If the one I give you happens to hatch shiny then I have the worst luck in the world.)





BlackTitress said:


> I have Also been Masuda-ing and I could spare an egg. I'm in the same boat as RTB.


You guys could hatch them first, and then reset.


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 24, 2011)

Nahh, If it's shiny, Keep it. I don't care that much


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 25, 2011)

Resetting my White now. After I catch my five filler Pokémon, I'll give out my Friend Code.

EDIT: Crap. You have to beat the first gym and the Dream Mist quest before you can get your Pal Pad. I guess I'll be using my starter more than I thought...

EDIT2: Friend Code is 4384 2463 6310

ALSO this is a Japanese game, so Masuda method!

...If you want early game Pokémon/water monkey for some reason...


----------



## MentheLapin (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm about to start up Black. I'll message Superbird, Mai, Arylett, Blade, and Squirrel once I'm at the point of no return, and I'll write up the adventure in the Writing thread. This can just be used as a quick go-to for updates and the like, methinks.


----------



## Spatz (Apr 27, 2011)

May I ask how this works (new to it...)


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a few extra eggs, if you need one.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 28, 2011)

I can contribute some eggs for this, since I recently caught a lv 50 Ditto.


----------

